# Fleaing puppy



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I want to flea my puppy but when looking at weights of dogs do i buy the products for her weight now or the weight she will be - sorry if this sounds stupid hehe - i am looking at frontline on web and the weight is 10-20kg for medium dogs - is this right for her or do i pickcthe smaller one ? X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It should be based on current weight. I would advise you to discuss with your vet first if puppy is young.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank i will do  xx


----------

